# Need Assistance Please!



## Brian D (16 d ago)

I need to fabricate an automatic system to control air flow in my furnace flue. I need to have a thermocouple control my blower fan.

My thought is to have the thermocouple near the main burner so when the furnace goes on, it will heat the thermocouple and trigger the relay to turn on the blower. 

Is this possible? What thermocouple should I use? What relay should I use? It’s a 120v blower. How should I wire everything up?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Brian D (16 d ago)

Forgot to mention, I have an old millivolt floor furnace. I’m having trouble with downdraft now and need a solution. I’m going to get the blower installed inline and would prefer to have it controlled as described above. I do not want the fan running 24 hours a day


----------



## upyourszz911 (17 d ago)

fan relay switch, air flow to your furnace? if it has enough air, the inducer fan will exhaust out the b pipe out the roof.


----------



## Brian D (16 d ago)

upyourszz911 said:


> fan relay switch, air flow to your furnace? if it has enough air, the inducer fan will exhaust out the b pipe out the roof.


Not the combustion chamber, the flue. I need to exhaust the gases out of the chimney


----------

